

Tech-Tonic Shifts: Mapping the Fortunes of Silicon Valley - brendannee
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2015/07/daily-chart-mapping-fortunes-silicon-valley

======
asift
Fascinating chart.

Any particular explanation for the dramatic increase in unicorns within San
Francisco starting around 2011? Think this trend will continue for the next 10
years?

